# How long to wait before priming/painting cedar siding?



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

I was on an estimate the other day for an exterior job. The house has been previously painted and there is cedar shingle type siding on the second floor. Last year they had parts of the cedar replaced. The homeowner told me that the carpenter had mentioned not to paint the cedar for 6 months-1 year. He did that work in September and said that it should be fine to prime/paint in the spring. 

Does anyone know the answer to how long to wait before priming and painting cedar siding?


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

According to the old school of thought waiting 6 mths and up was an effective way to remove mill glaze. However if you wait that long you risk deterioration from the wood weathering too much. The top surface of the wood will start to turn color and flake off (delaminate). If you don't plan on doing a lot of sanding it will take any coatings you have applied with it.

I wouldn't wait longer than 60 days but do a splash test with H2O to see if it soaks in. If it does you are good to go. If not, you may want to use a chemical mill glaze remover followed by a gentle sanding to remove any raised areas from the water absorbtion.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

at this point depending on what you are top coating with you will have to clean to make sure its not dirty. 

We prime cedar straight from the lumber yard for dimensional lumber used for corner boards and lap siding... we use a slow drying penetrating oil primer with Acrylic top coat.


----------



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks!


----------

